# Question Of The Week... ( 2016 Week 13 )



## ripjack13 (Mar 27, 2016)

*

 

What is your favorite tool in the shop? 


*


----------



## Tclem (Mar 27, 2016)

Microwave for my food

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 27, 2016)

My wife cooks for me...did yours go on strike?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Mar 27, 2016)

My 14" Rockwell bandsaw. It's one of the first tools I bought, and I use it all the time. Tony

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 27, 2016)

bandsaw

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 27, 2016)

The dust collector.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## Tclem (Mar 27, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> My wife cooks for me...did yours go on strike?


That's for my extra late night food after she cooks. How you think I stay in the shape I am

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Blueglass (Mar 27, 2016)

At least right now it would be the tablesaw that bit me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 27, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> The dust collector.



I thought about it- New DC is a close second.... Makes a HUGE difference.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 27, 2016)

Tclem said:


> Microwave for my food



And here I figured you were gonna say , YOU are your favorite tool in the shop

Reactions: Agree 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 4


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 27, 2016)

That's a tough one to choose. I have so many to choose from. When I first started building up a real shop and collecting tools each new tool that I acquired would kind of become my favorite because it either allowed me to do something I couldn't do before or made the task easier or safer. I love my old delta 14" band saw with the riser, I now have 2 dust collectors and that's way cool, I have many cool hand tools and a growing hand plane collection, A couple of brand new lathes that I'm very stoked about, all very cool. But.........my favorite tool is definitely my South Bend heavy 10L metal lathe.
I know it isn't a wood working machine but there is just something about it, a 1949 machine that I lovingly restored to all it's glory and probably saved from the scrap yard. It is very mechanical and has tons of gears and makes a rhythmic sound when she is running. This machine unlike any other in my shop has a soul, a past, and a history that I know a little about. It has spent it's entire life in the Detroit area, it was used, abused, neglected, damaged, broken, and then forgot about in a warehouse until I found it. She is the machine I am most proud to own.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 5 | Way Cool 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 27, 2016)

My chainsaw

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 27, 2016)

manbuckwal said:


> My chainsaw


OH YEAH, MY CHAINSAWS TOO!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## JohnF (Mar 27, 2016)

Jointer, I think I can do more actually important things with that than with any other tool in the shop.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fsyxxx (Mar 27, 2016)

Lathe. Not even close.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## justallan (Mar 27, 2016)

I'd have to say my new bandsaw for ease of use and functionality compared to my old one. It compliments the mill and is my main way to make money to afford other toys. I'm counting the dust collector also just because the two are connected.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2016)

My table band jointer saw collector.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 27, 2016)

Kevin said:


> My table band jointer saw collector.



Pictures or it doesn't exist.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## steve bellinger (Mar 27, 2016)

LATHE hands down!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> Pictures or it doesn't exist.



My camera was abducted by aliens last night or I would post a picture. . . . .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Blueglass (Mar 27, 2016)

Kevin said:


> My table band jointer saw collector.


You did not strike me as a Shopsmith kinda guy?

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## CWS (Mar 27, 2016)

Fridge and stool.

Reactions: Like 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## Tony (Mar 27, 2016)

Blueglass said:


> You did not strike me as a Shopsmith kinda guy?


----------



## Jim Beam (Mar 27, 2016)

My bottle opener

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 27, 2016)

Jim Beam said:


> My bottle opener



 you don't use a bottle opener for jim beam....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 27, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> you don't use a bottle opener for jim beam....



Nope, it's gone screw top like boones farm and other fine spirits.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Mar 28, 2016)

If we'd only be allowed to pick one favorite tool, I want one of these. Crescent Universal Wood-Worker. 26" bandsaw, 12" jointer, 12" tablesaw, shaper, and horizontal borer (though this one was missing the borer.) Waaaaaay cooler than a Shopsmith.



 

If I have to pick one tool that I actually own - my 1946 Delta 14" bandsaw w/ riser block. Very versatile tool. Plus, it's so much fun to slice wood open and see what's hiding inside.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 28, 2016)

I didn't know they had cool stuff like that in 1923!!


----------



## kweinert (Mar 28, 2016)

I'd have to say my new band saw. Or maybe the table saw. Or the lathe.

Yep, there's a favorite in there somewhere.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Mar 28, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> *What is your favorite tool in the shop?
> *




My brain. It's also the dullest tool in the shop.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## duncsuss (Mar 28, 2016)

My Doug Thompson V-1/2" bowl gouge. I'd feel no loss if any other tool were to leave me (so long as I could get a replacement) but that gouge was a gift and has special meaning.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

